# All-American Update...



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

G Jameer Nelson, Saint Joe's
G Devin Harris, Wisconsin
F Lawrence Roberts, Mississippi State
F Ryan Gomes, Providence
C Emeka Okafor, UConn

G Delonte West, Saint Joe's
G Julius Hodge, NC State
F Luke Jackson, Oregon
F Matt Freije, Vanderbilt
C Ike Diogu, Arizona State

G JJ Reddick, Duke
G Tony Allen Oklahoma State
F Andre Emmett, Texas Tech
F Hakim Warrick, Syracuse
C Rafael Araujo, BYU

Frosh

G Chris Paul, Wake Forest
F Luol Deng, Duke
F Sean Banks, Memphis
F Kris Humphries, Minnesota
C Chris Taft, Pittsburgh


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think Luke Jackson has got to get some All-America love this year. He is averaging 22-7-5.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

BLABLA,

Did your rivalry with my Clones have anything to do with leaving my boy Stinson off your freshman list????

No way he is not top 5 freshman. I am not saying he will be the best freshman in the nation when it's said and done. I am simply saying his freshman year is a top 5 year...


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

I dont think it will happen but Luis Flores could make a case for third team even with yesterday's loss against Rider.

I wouldn't have Araujo on a team.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Stanford should have someone on the list. It should be either Josh Childress or Matt Lottich. Lottich has had a very good season. He's one of the best three point shooters on the west coast and has been good defensively. He helped carry the team the first part of the season when Josh was out. He's had just as good of a season as Redick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cycloneandy</b>!
> BLABLA,
> 
> Did your rivalry with my Clones have anything to do with leaving my boy Stinson off your freshman list????
> ...


Look at the other guys on the list. They all put up comparable numbers, Banks, Paul, Taft, and Deng for teams that are clearly better than the 'Clones. 

Stinson is in the discussion, but not the clear-cut freshman of the year like you seem to think.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

I am not saying he is clear cut Freshman ofthe year. Deep down it's probably Humphries... I like Dang but come one when you have 5 Micky D all Americans on the court it's a little easier to score and not draw attention like the rest of those freshman. I think it's pretty amazing the Humphries keeps putting up numbers. He is now being double and triple teamed with all the players departing the UofM.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

no way Luke Jackson isnt on the 1st team he is probly the best player in the NCAA if it wasnt for his team sucking he would probly be player of the year...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> no way Luke Jackson isnt on the 1st team he is probly the best player in the NCAA if it wasnt for his team sucking he would probly be player of the year...


That's exactly why he doesn't belong on the first team. For someone playing so well, his team sure is pretty pathetic and that is taking it lightly. 

First Team All-Americans do not take their teams to the NIT. :no: :no:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's exactly why he doesn't belong on the first team. For someone playing so well, his team sure is pretty pathetic and that is taking it lightly.
> ...


This is true, and it's awfully tough to squeeze either Gomes or Roberts off 1st team.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Exactly right. Gomes and Roberts have accomplished just as much as Jackson has individually, and both play on title contenders. To me, that's a huge factor.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

some people need to realize too, that not being on all-american teams, does not stop the players to reach their potential on the next level. There are palyers in the NBA who were snubs on all-american lists and being more successful than the ones who made he list.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> G Jameer Nelson, Saint Joe's
> G Devin Harris, Wisconsin
> F Lawrence Roberts, Mississippi State
> ...


i take it you havent seen freshman adam morrison play for gonzaga? also rony turiaf should be the second team center over diogu, thats a no brainer.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I take it you haven't seen much basketball outside of Washington state. 

Morrison isn't one of the top 5 frosh in the country, and that's not really debatable. 

Turiaf is a solid player, but 15 and 5 isn't going to get you on anybody's all-american squad.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I take it you haven't seen much basketball outside of Washington state.
> 
> Morrison isn't one of the top 5 frosh in the country, and that's not really debatable.
> ...


its always debatable if guys should be on aa teams based solely on talent as opposed to big numbers. i always contend numbers dont tell the whole story. i know pro scouts know who's better between diogu and turiaf. as for morrison the detractors say he doesnt even start. the supporters say he has played his best against the stanfords and the missouris of the world, i think right now he is probably as close to being the next larry bird as you are going to find.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> its always debatable if guys should be on aa teams based solely on talent as opposed to big numbers. i always contend numbers dont tell the whole story. i know pro scouts know who's better between diogu and turiaf. as for morrison the detractors say he doesnt even start. the supporters say he has played his best against the stanfords and the missouris of the world, i think right now he is probably as close to being the next larry bird as you are going to find.


"There will never be another Larry Bird."--Magic Johnson


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rhodyruckus</b>!
> 
> 
> "There will never be another Larry Bird."--Magic Johnson


amen to that


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> its always debatable if guys should be on aa teams based solely on talent as opposed to big numbers. i always contend numbers dont tell the whole story. i know pro scouts know who's better between diogu and turiaf. as for morrison the detractors say he doesnt even start. the supporters say he has played his best against the stanfords and the missouris of the world, i think right now he is probably as close to being the next larry bird as you are going to find.


Talent or numbers, Turiaf doesn't deserve to be there. He's not even close to the top 10 statistically, and there are easily 10 players in college right now that will get drafted before Turiaf. 

And just because Morrison had a couple of good games against good teams doesn't mean he's close to a top five freshman. He's a good player down the road, but this discussion is about rewarding accomplishments. We've got numerous freshman who put up great stats in every game, including the big ones. He's not under consideration for freshman of the year, period.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Talent or numbers, Turiaf doesn't deserve to be there. He's not even close to the top 10 statistically, and there are easily 10 players in college right now that will get drafted before Turiaf.
> ...



i dont know if turiaf will come out this year, i would not use the word easily when talking about 10 college players that would be drafted ahead of him, you may be right but its not a certainty. as for morrison, go back and read the other posts, i didnt say he should be freshman of the year as far as the voters go. i said he should be on the all fresman team. you may have a case that his numbers and situation dont warrant that but i have seen most of the gonzaga games as well as a lot of duke,minnesota and utah games and there arent 5 better players in that class talent wise.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So instead of saying there are not 5 better players why don't you argue against one of the selections. Then maybe your point would have more credence.

Here's a list:

Taft
Paul
Deng
Humphries
Powe
Bogut
Villaneuva
Kleiza
Banks
Stinson


There are 10 names - tell me which 6 he is better then?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> So instead of saying there are not 5 better players why don't you argue against one of the selections. Then maybe your point would have more credence.
> 
> Here's a list:
> ...




i would place him 3rd behind deng and humphries, i dont know how that will shake out later in their college careers or pro careers but right now i would say he would be 3rd. personally i wouldnt take any of them over morrison but i think thats probably where he should be placed.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Where is Brandon Bass on the FROSH team? He is better than Banks and possibly even Taft.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

I think Kleiza has been hurt for the second half of the season. Correct me if I am wrong... I think to make any list you should at least play more than half the season...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I think Luke Jackson has got to get some All-America love this year. He is averaging 22-7-5.


:clap:
:yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

All-Frosh Team...

Chris Paul-Wake
Kris Humphries-Minny
Luol Deng-Duke
Adam Morrisson-Zags
Taft-Pitt

All-American Team-

Jameer Nelson-St.Joes
Luke Jackson-Oregon
Emeka Okafor-UCONN
Blake Stepp-Gonzaga
Lawrence Roberts/Ryan Gomes-Miss St/Providance


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

no one has mentioned rashad mccants! he has been one of the most clutch scorers this year in the ncaa's. he also is the acc's leading scorer, rebounds the ball well and has helped UNC win alot of the close games they have had this year. he deserves a spot on at least the 3rd team if not the 2nd.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Does anyone think Josh Childress will be an All-American this year? He's been on an absolute tear lately, but the early season injury he had might affect his All-American status. He still plays for the #1 team in the nation though.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

If anybody doesn't consider Sean Banks one of the top 3 freshman in the country you need to get checked out. He is the best player on the #23 team in the nation. He averages 17.4 points (second in C USA) and 7.2 rebounds per game, he is going to get consideration for conference POY, and is certainly going to be on the 1st team. I think Kris Humphries big #s are due to his situation, if he would've went to Duke his #s wouldn't be anywhere near what they are, he would probably be getting something like 10 points and 7 rebounds a game. When you talk about actual skills and talent I'm not so sure Humphries is top 3, you can make a strong case for Banks, Deng, Villanueva and Chris Paul as being better than Humphries.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you watched Wake Forest at all??

You could make a damn good argument that Chris Paul should be national freshman of the year. There is no way Morrison should be above him.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> If anybody doesn't consider Sean Banks one of the top 3 freshman in the country you need to get checked out. He is the best player on the #23 team in the nation. He averages 17.4 points (second in C USA) and 7.2 rebounds per game, he is going to get consideration for conference POY, and is certainly going to be on the 1st team. I think Kris Humphries big #s are due to his situation, if he would've went to Duke his #s wouldn't be anywhere near what they are, he would probably be getting something like 10 points and 7 rebounds a game. When you talk about actual skills and talent I'm not so sure Humphries is top 3, you can make a strong case for Banks, Deng, Villanueva and Chris Paul as being better than Humphries.


And if Sean Banks played for Duke, he would probably be scoring 8 points a game.

I don't care how bad Minnesota is. Humphries is leading the Big 10 in scoring and rebounding. When was the last time a freshman did that? He is freshman of the year.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> And if Sean Banks played for Duke, he would probably be scoring 8 points a game.
> ...


Just because he will likely be named Freshman of the Year it doesn't mean he is the best Freshman. Who won National Player of the Year last season? And who would say was the actual best player in the nation last year? How many people would have said last year TJ Ford was a better player than Carmelo Anthony? Melo didn't even win his conference player of the year, but would anybody honestly say they considered Troy Bell or Mike Sweetney better?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> Just because he will likely be named Freshman of the Year it doesn't mean he is the best Freshman. Who won National Player of the Year last season? And who would say was the actual best player in the nation last year? How many people would have said last year TJ Ford was a better player than Carmelo Anthony? Melo didn't even win his conference player of the year, but would anybody honestly say they considered Troy Bell or Mike Sweetney better?


But this year, Humphries is the best freshman "player" in the nation.

What I was trying to say before was that we shouldn't ignore Humphries because he plays for a bad team. While it does mean more shots for him, it also means that defenses will concentrate on him more. The numbers he has put up this year are unbelievable.

Trust me, I'm no Humphries fan. I'm a Duke fan and I think he's a punk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sean Banks has been a very good scorer and rebounder for a surprise Memphis team. What makes it more impressive is that Memphis has no big people whatsoever (at least no consistent big people with Ivan Lopez hurt). 

He has definitely played like a First Team All-Freshman.

Luke Jackson has had a great year but you can't put a guy who is leading his team to a .500 record in the weak Pac-10 on the first team All-American team. Team success does matter also. Oregon sucks this year and if Jackson was a first team All-America he would have led them to more wins.


----------



## c_zalud (Feb 29, 2004)

How can you not have McCants on ONE of the three?????


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^^^^^^


----------

